# Elsie Dinsmore and A Life of Faith



## LadyFlynt (Dec 18, 2004)

Has anyone read these or the updated versions with their daughters? I've read the first book of the original series. And I've been looking into the Life of Faith Clubs...

Just looking for opinions...thought this might be a good alternative to the American Girl issue.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2004)

My wife has enjoyed the Elsie Dinsmore books in the past and my daughter probably will in years to come. I'll see if my wife has a more detailed analysis to share.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 19, 2004)

My nine year old daughter loves them. Some of the books when Elsie is older deal with some themes that may be a bit mature for younger ones, however. 

If you check out Vision Forum they have some wonderful dolls that are of even better quaility than the American Girl dolls. These dolls and cosutmes are based upon historic Christian women eg. Dolly Madison, Pocahantas, etc.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, I'm aware that Vision Forum has those, but I haven't been able to read any of the books yet...right now we buy tapes and CDs...our children are all now sitting with us in service again (we were in a church at one time where that was the only option).


----------

